# HELP with weed brownies or cookies!!!!



## BTKilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey I really wanna make some kind of weed food. I only got a half 8th so I'm limited with weed. All other supplies are no problem except I would REALLY like a recipe without using cannabutter. Me and my friend are making it and we want it as quick as possible. I am willing to be patient though. Anybody got a good reliable weed food recipe that I can make with only a half 8th and possibly without cannabutter??? Thanks


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

nah dude..cannabutters the best way to get high off food..if u just stick your weed in brownie mix and cook it your just wasting time and weed.


----------



## redivider (Aug 6, 2010)

If you saw the other thread bout raw weed you'll see how everybody on riu has a degree in chemical engineering. Talking bout carbolyxing and other big words... 

Anyways, if you don't have 1/4 of reggie or a 8th of dro, then it ain't worth it.

Lite it up


----------



## conepuller2299 (Aug 10, 2010)

with only that small amount of weed, just smoke it, if u are desperrate to cook with it, ull need to make cannabutter, recipes which just involve putting the weed straight in arent as efficient as cannabutter, and since u have barely any, it will be a waste sorry =/


----------



## BTKilla (Aug 10, 2010)

^ alright. Thanks for the info. When I harvest I will make brownies


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2010)

dude firecrackers!
that shit dont need butter well it needs peanut butter actually


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude firecrackers!
> that shit dont need butter well it needs peanut butter actually


my friend was telling me today about those..i know there weed food but what exactly is in them.


----------



## HowzerMD (Aug 11, 2010)

A half eigth is not worthy of baking. But it is worthy of getting you baked. Smoke it don't bake it. You'll regret wasting your bag. Wait until you've got atleast an oz of shake and/or trim to make edibles.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> my friend was telling me today about those..i know there weed food but what exactly is in them.


2 crackers with a spoon of high fat peanut butter on each grind your herb stick it between the crackers and bake for about 15 mins on low heat. not sure exactly but probably bout 100 or gas mark 1 hit google for an exact recipe man 

shit will get you ripped


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 12, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> 2 crackers with a spoon of high fat peanut butter on each grind your herb stick it between the crackers and bake for about 15 mins on low heat. not sure exactly but probably bout 100 or gas mark 1 hit google for an exact recipe man
> 
> shit will get you ripped


 would an 8th of kind bud be enough or no?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2010)

an 8th would probably do 3 crackers


----------

